# ISO Bird(s)



## ChrisBudgie (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi I'm Chris! I am in search of a new bird. If there is anyone in the Minnesota area that would like to re-home or sell a bird for a reasonable price let me know and we can talk. I currently have 1 very friendly budgie and have lots of experience with birds. They would be going to a very loving and caring home.
Thank you!
-Chris


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As you currently have one male budgie, if you are certain you are going to get a friend for him, I would recommend you look for another male to be his companion.

Have you started off by contacting the local animal shelters in your area to see if they have any budgies that are in need of a new home?

You can also contact veterinarians who often have bulletin boards in their offices with pictures of animals that people are trying to re-home.

You can also look at ads people place in newspapers, on Hoobly and on Craigslist.

Please be sure you take all of the following into careful consideration:

There are many things to take into consideration before getting a second budgie.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics

Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing

Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care 
Expense*


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

If you are in the twin cities area you could try looking into Parrot Help in Forest Lake or any of the humane society locations. Those are the two I know off hand for the twin cities area. There is another rescue MAR...something I think but they have stricter steps to their adoption process then the other two. Depends on what you are willing to do. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

